# restoration of the Jews



## Scott (Mar 12, 2007)

Isa. 11 isa prophecy of the Messiah. It says, in part: "In that day the Root of Jesse will stand as a banner for the peoples; the nations will rally to him, and his place of rest will be glorious. 11 In that day *the Lord will reach out his hand a second time to reclaim the remnant that is left of his people *from Assyria, from Lower Egypt, from Upper Egypt, from Cush, from Elam, from Babylonia, from Hamath and from the islands of the sea."

What is this being described in vs. 11?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 13, 2007)

Scott,

I suppose the question is, to what are this "remnant" returned, the physical Palestine, or the "better country, that is, an heavenly" Abraham had his own eye on? (Hebrews 11:16)

Is the "return from exile" (for we Jews) accomplished in the Jewish State (I do not call it Israel), or in the heavenly land we in spirit enter as we join in union with Messiah, King of Israel? (Ephesians 2:6)

Thank you for bringing this verse to our attention!

Steve


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think the options are:

[1] *Past*. The initial restoration in 539 BC or so under the edict from Cyrus to rebuild Jerusalem. In this case the branch from the tree would be Zerubbabel. Under this view the prophecy has been completely fulfilled already.
[2] *Future*. A future restoration of physical Jews in the current state of Israel (or, Jewish State, and I understand you point and agree with it - the Israel of the Middle East is not the Israel of the Bible) under the Messiah at His second coming . This is what Ryrie and other dispensationalists teach. In Under this view the prophecy is wholly future.
[3] *Present*. The spiritual growth of the church through conversion. We are all spiritual Jews coming out of Babylon. Under this view the prophecy is presently being fulfilled through the conversion of people.


----------

